# taking off bottom chrome trim help



## vikeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Can anybody tell me the trick to taking off the chrome trim that runs along the bottom of the 67 tempest? It has screws at each end but there seems to be some type of retainer behind the trim. I dont want to just start prying because it will wreck it. 
Also what is the trick to take off the windshield arms so I can remove the vented panel just forward of the windshield?
Any help will be appreciated.
Duane


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My 70 had 2 screws under the rocker panel with clips that attached it, took the screws out and the 2 end screws and trim came right off. My 66 just had a screw at each end and it came right off. Wipers just had some clips holding them on, don't remember how they came off, try lift up arm, rotate clip, pull wiper off.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the wiper have a small clip that is at under the arm at the base- use a tiny screwdriver to pull the clip towards the wiper blade end of the arm and then wiggle them up- the splines are very fine so it is a very tight fit, some wd-40 will help


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree about the wipers.
Rockers, remove the two screws and pry the molding from the bottom out to release it from the clips.


----------



## vikeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.
Worked just like you said.
Duane


----------

